# IVFA and Fundus Photo's ?



## cpccoder2008 (Mar 26, 2009)

Medicare is denying 92235-26 & 92250-26 stating we need a reffering physician. We do the billing for only the physician's therefore we are adding -26 but we are still receiving denials. We are trying to contact our Medicare Rep right now but just wanted some feedback from for fellow coders on this issue ???


----------



## LLovett (Mar 26, 2009)

So the doctor reading is the one who ordered the testing? If that is the case you may need to enter that provider in both the rendering and referring boxes on the claim form.

Laura, CPC


----------



## cpccoder2008 (Mar 27, 2009)

Yes, they are the same.


----------

